# Sad.............



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

With no idea why they were abandoned? I just don't get people.

So.....ya gonna take them in too?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> With no idea why they were abandoned? I just don't get people.
> So.....ya gonna take them in too?


*UMMMMMMMMMM......**NO...*.Im sure our rescue will be able to find them a home...... We did get another one in today that looks like Hootie and acts like him...... Man if I didnt have a full House I would take him in a heart beat...This guys is so layed back.... same color... about the same size.... the could pass as brothers....
Here is his picture:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Man....I could never do that. My wife would leave me, because I'd be bringing THEM ALL home with me....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That is such a shame. I wonder if the owners simply couldn't sell them after breeding them.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> That is such a shame. I wonder if the owners simply couldn't sell them after breeding them.


That's exactly what I thought.....but to not be able to give them away? I still don't get it....

But I'm sure they figured that by taking them where they did, homes would be found..... That's my guess, any way.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> That's exactly what I thought.....but to not be able to give them away? I still don't get it....
> But I'm sure they figured that by taking them where they did, homes would be found..... That's my guess, any way.


Actually Rick, they threw them in a trash dumpster at animal control and this was a kill shelter, so they basicly didnt give a crap and throw them away...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank you for volunteering to rescue. I find stories like this so overwhelmingly sad.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Actually Rick, they threw them in a trash dumpster at animal control and this was a kill shelter, so they basicly didnt give a crap and throw them away...


OMG-I'm ready to cry-what monsters those people are!!! I wish people like that could be located and prosecuted! They are lovely looking dogs and I hope they get the loving homes they deserve.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Actually Rick, they threw them in a trash dumpster at animal control and this was a kill shelter, so they basicly didnt give a crap and throw them away...


Well....hard to overlook that, huh? Some people just suck!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank god you rescued them, where are you located, maybe everyone can help... posting ads at places where we work etc.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Ugh - why do people do that - dump animals off. We could never get rid of any of our pets...they are our babies...no matter what !!! *big hugs to the pups*


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Mary, as I've said before you really are a star, don't know how you get time for all the good work you're doing for these pups, I'm so glad there are people like you around !!!!!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

What a pitiful, awful story! I cannot even imagine doing that to a living creature, let alone a beautiful golden. BTW: do these dogs have their tails? It looks like two of them don't. Hopefully, they haven't been mutilated in such a fashion.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> What a pitiful, awful story! I cannot even imagine doing that to a living creature, let alone a beautiful golden. BTW: do these dogs have their tails? It looks like two of them don't. Hopefully, they haven't been mutilated in such a fashion.


Yes.... they all have there tails..... they were checked out by a vet... they had flees and kennel couch but other than that they are healthy , just need to put on some weight.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> BTW: do these dogs have their tails? It looks like two of them don't.


Initially, I thought the same thing.....but if you look very closely, you can see them.


----------

